# Who was killing weeds in Ohio?



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This was in my local news: https://www.whio.com/news/local/crews-battle-fully-involved-garage-fire-clark/gghuRof9khzt3Dl8w835LL/

I know someone asked of this method(fire) to kill weeds last month and my advice was not to burn down the house.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

That sounds like a product of the LCN. He loves to burn his crack weeds.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Who's burning crack weeds at 4AM?!

I at least wait until 5AM.


----------

